# XM stolen



## salogdbs (Feb 17, 2003)

Crime Reports

Compiled reports provided by Auburn Police Department

Feb. 6, Heritage Court, 2:40 p.m. — Burglary and theft reported. Items stolen were a General Electric washing machine, a XM radio cradle and a XM satellite radio receiver.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Doesn't surprise me, as small as it is you can put it in your pocket.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

The XM Radio cradle is useful but stealing an XM Receiver would be useless as (once you report the ID stolen) they could never activate it. If the bonehead who stole it (or bought it from the nefarious source) tried to activate they would be admitting to either burglary or receiving stolen property.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Haha, this prove it... OJ did it!


----------

